# Need a gold nib



## keithbyrd (Apr 25, 2020)

I have a customer who is interested in a Jr Gent fountain pen I made but wants it upgraded to a gold nib.  I have used the standard Bock and Jowo nibs but he wants 14/18k nib.  Where is the best place to buy a 14/18k gold nib #5 that will fit the Jr Gent?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 25, 2020)

I've bought gold nibs from Beaufort Ink (UK) and from FPnibs.com (Spain) and been very happy with their service and prices (even including the shipping to US, it was reasonable).


----------



## philipff (Apr 25, 2020)

Gouet pens just up the road in Richmond, VA


----------



## darrin1200 (Apr 25, 2020)

FP nibs carries both Bock and Jowo gold nibs. Prepare yourself for sticker shock though.









						JOWO 18k size 5
					

Standar Jowo size 5  18k nib with ABS plastic feeder and hosuing.




					fpnibs.com
				












						BOCK gold 180
					

We are specialized in providing the widest range of fountain pen nibs and customize them to your requeriments.




					fpnibs.com


----------



## wolf creek knives (Apr 25, 2020)

darrin1200 said:


> FP nibs carries both Bock and Jowo gold nibs. Prepare yourself for sticker shock though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HOLY COW!!!  You weren't kidding.


----------



## darrin1200 (Apr 25, 2020)

wolf creek knives said:


> HOLY COW!!!  You weren't kidding.


I only offer gold if they ask, and are aware of the price jump. I know some makers only use gold, but I am not yet to a place where i can keep these in stock.


----------



## mredburn (Apr 25, 2020)

I have #5 Heritance 18k gold nib sets, Medium nib I believe, i may have a couple of fine. $50 and shipping.


----------



## 1shootist (Apr 25, 2020)

mredburn said:


> I have #5 Heritance 18k gold nib sets, Medium nib I believe, i may have a couple of fine. $50 and shipping.


Does Heritance use bock or jowo #5 tap by chance ?


----------



## mredburn (Apr 25, 2020)

Jowo,  you can use a 6.4 x .5  or 6.5 x.5 tap, either one will work.


----------



## 1shootist (Apr 25, 2020)

mredburn said:


> Jowo,  you can use a 6.4 x .5  or 6.5 x.5 tap, either one will work.


I sent you a PM.
Thanks.


----------



## mredburn (Apr 25, 2020)

I have a dozen if anyone else wants to try them. They are a full set, the housing, feed and nib. stamped .750


----------

